# Just wondering if I could use your birds?



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

Bonjour!

Just wondering if I can get permission off people to use their birds in more pictures ?

Kind of like


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

You can use any of mine, I'd love to see what else you come up with, that one is so funny


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

I give you full permission


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

You can use any of my photos, go for it.  If you have any troubles, just let me know, and I can post them.


----------



## hysteriauk (Jun 24, 2012)

feel free to use any of zippy


----------



## Ditta (Oct 6, 2013)

You can use any of mine, I haven't posted that many but if you like them use them!


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

Go for it! You can always PM me for some Rocko photos if you like


----------



## catalinadee (Jan 1, 2011)

I PM'd you a photo of Ziggy


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

That is funny, lol. You can use mine, I already sent you my answer.


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

You can use any of Mavvy's, if you like  He had several threads on here, but most of them are in his 52 weeks thread.


----------



## .Alexandra. (Sep 11, 2012)

Yes of course, you can use any of mine if you want


----------



## Neeve & Sid (Sep 24, 2013)

Yep!  I'd love to see what else you come up with


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

Just edited the title to make it the same layout as the posters for the actual movie


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

RowdyTiel said:


> You can use any of Mavvy's, if you like  He had several threads on here, but most of them are in his 52 weeks thread.


Here's all of the pics I have. Some of these weren't posted here on TC.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/phburdette/sets/72157634255172310/


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

Thank you alll! I am going to finish the series of The Lords of the Millet

Then move onto more movies! You can request some if you'd like


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

You can use any of mine

That's hilarious!


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

And The Two Branches










Maverick- Frodo
Beaker- Gandalf
Blizzard- Aragorn
Astrid- Arwen
Newbie- Eowyn
Moon- Gimli
Rocko- Legolas
Sam- Sam
Henry- Saruman
Baby Coco- Golum


----------



## Peaches&Me (Oct 30, 2013)

Lol that's so cool 
I haven't posted many but feel free to use if you want


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Where's floating head Skiddles? I saw and commented on this on my movie thread too


----------



## Peetenomax (Nov 23, 2013)

Any photos I post I consider public property (unless I specify otherwise (& I never do)).
Feel free to use any of my birdie pics


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

Lougirl said:


> Where's floating head Skiddles? I saw and commented on this on my movie thread too


No Pippin on this poster 

I shall make some posters up of the Lords of the Millet too if you like, containing all the bird characters


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

HAHAHA I love that the baby 'tiel is Golum. And Henry definitely resembles Saruman in that pic. :rofl:


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Go for it! And if you need more photos let me know.


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Lougirl said:


> Where's floating head Skiddles? I saw and commented on this on my movie thread too


Oh no! She got fired! :blink:


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

Mezza said:


> Oh no! She got fired! :blink:


We didn't fire her! She quit after suing us from leaving her bodyless on a poster! and now she lives on her own island spending our money!



I'm going to post some of all of them together and maybe them by race

e.g the hobbits
Skiddles
Sam
Jaid
& Maverick

and one altogether


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

She quit? No body...I guess thats a fair reason to quit and spend all your money!


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Oooh. Jaidy Jaid's gonna be in the next one? Cool


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

Jaid is going to be in the one after the next


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

OOOOHHHH. Idea! Idea! Do one for The Hunger Games! I don't watch Lord of the Rings, but I'm in with The Hunger Games


----------



## bobobubu (Dec 12, 2011)

hahahah I would recognise Henry everywhere! such an elegant getleman 
You already have my answer of course


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

Yay Newbie made the cut  I agree you should do a Hunger Games one to.


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

that's great! feel free to use any of my photos


----------

